# Substituicao do antigo ifconfig&route pelo iproute2, quando?

## bitwav3

Estou postando este topico para saber o porque do gentoo ainda incluir o antigo "route" assim como o antigo "ifconfig" sendo que temos o iproute2 a um certo tempo(este ja tambem a tempos com repositorio no kernel.org).

Reforcando, por que os desenvolvedores das releases ainda nao substituiram estes aplicativos?

Estou escrevendo isto porque a um tempo, vamos dizer, em 2007 eu baixei uma release so para ver, usei o live, e tinham estes 2 apps deprecated.Hoje, 2009 ainda estao com os mesmos ...

Eu penso que alguem jah deve ter postado aqui, mas de qualquer forma acho que os devs nao precisao de motivos, eles ja tem, o que precisam eh incentivo, estou aqui para isto  :Wink: 

Poxa, ta lah no kernel.org a tempos ja com altas features ...

Quando se pensa em desenvolvimento aberto, pensamos em rede, rede->ferramentas para rede, o principal pacote, nao tah com prioridade.

O gentoo eh uma maravilhosa distro, nao tenho duvidas, mas existem coisas essenciais que eu acho precisam de mais foco.

Se estiver me enganado pesso desculpas.Pode ser que das ultimas 3 vezes que eu baixei o gentoo para experimentar, contando com essa, eu tenha baixado de um mirror errado hehe  :Wink: 

Adicionando ao post, onde(no forum ou por e-mail) eh que eu posso botar sugestoes para as proximas releases?

21/06/2009

Sim, mudei o titulo para ser mais especifico.Continuo nao usando acentuacao(em nome dos usuarios de terminais que tem problemas em setar algumas fontes  :Wink: 

Bom, como nao recebi nenhuma sugestao em como proceder com sugestoes as releases do gentoo, creio que devemos postar em algo meio offtopic no forum e em ingles, ou seja, o foco precisa ser mais amplo.

Pensei em enviar sugestoes por influencia de alguns usuarios que tocaram na do "e as releases do gentoo...." e porque tambem ja vi este "problema" a um bom tempo.

Parece dificil usar o ip do iproute2?

Para mostrar as interfaces e suas configuracoes usualmente agente digita:

Com ifconfig:

```
ifconfig
```

Com ip(do iproute2):

```
ip addr show
```

Olha que facil setar o ip da maquina e a mascara da rede:

Com ifconfig:

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
```

Com ip(do iproute2):

```
ip addr add 192.168.0.2/24
```

Ah, eu tenho em casa um modem que compartilha a internet com outros pc's na rede.Gateway?

Com route:

```
route add default gw 192.168.0.1
```

Com ip(do iproute2):

```
ip route add default via 192.168.0.1 eth0
```

Qual sera o problema em nao incluir por default? hehe

Eu eh que nao vou esperar pela resposta  :Wink: 

----------

## oandarilho01

Sugestão:

se o caso é chamar a atenção dos devs, traduza o tópico para inglês e poste no fórum internacional.

----------

